# Buying on UK ebay



## jacekkoperkiewicz (Jul 6, 2022)

Hi all  Is there anyone in this group from UK? I am planning to buy R5 on ebay from in theory UK supplier for around 3.3 k. Does anyone has experience with any seller from this platform? Have a nice day  
Thank you
Jacek


----------



## AlanF (Jul 6, 2022)

jacekkoperkiewicz said:


> Hi all  Is there anyone in this group from UK? I am planning to buy R5 on ebay from in theory UK supplier for around 3.3 k. Does anyone has experience with any seller from this platform? Have a nice day
> Thank you
> Jacek


I buy and sell on eBay with no problems. But, when it comes to a new camera I would go to a highly reliable grey market importer like hdew or Panamoz who sell at similar prices and provide warranties that will be honoured.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 6, 2022)

jacekkoperkiewicz said:


> Hi all  Is there anyone in this group from UK? I am planning to buy R5 on ebay from in theory UK supplier for around 3.3 k. Does anyone has experience with any seller from this platform? Have a nice day
> Thank you
> Jacek


If you are NOT living in Britain, you'll be charged 3300 +VAT + custom duties (Brexit oblige!).
So, better get informed before buying by contacting your local customs!


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 6, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> If you are NOT living in Britain, you'll be charged 3300 +VAT + custom duties (Brexit oblige!).
> So, better get informed before buying by contacting your local customs!





Del Paso said:


> I used to buy a lot from British suppliers, woodworking hand-tools, seeds, books, even the wonderful delicacy named Haggis , but, sadly, I no longer can...


----------



## jacekkoperkiewicz (Jul 8, 2022)

Thank you for respond. I am in UK


----------

